#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Girls, have you ever been a crazy fan of a TV serial? What makes you do so?

## Adiza

Girls love to watch TV serials compare to boys. There are several reasons girls stick to specific TV serial? What is your favorite TV serial? And why do you love that?

----------


## Helena

> Girls love to watch TV serials compare to boys. There are several reasons girls stick to specific TV serial? What is your favorite TV serial? And why do you love that?


I have been addicted to many teledramas. Only a few stays in our heart forever others are just passing clouds. Kana Kaanum Kaalangal,Ishqbaaz,Naagin are some of them.

----------


## Assassin

> Girls love to watch TV serials compare to boys. There are several reasons girls stick to specific TV serial? What is your favorite TV serial? And why do you love that?


Really I wonder about this for a long time. I don't know why girls so much crazy about TV serials. I don't like to watch even a lengthy movie. Waiting for so many replies from girls for this post...  :Wink:

----------


## Adiza

> I don't like to watch even a lengthy movie. Waiting for so many replies from girls for this post...


Girls have patience than boys that is the main reason they watch TV serials. And also serials are more dramatized. Basically women are emotional( they openly show it). And TV serials an ocean of different emotions. And also some girls like to watch it for the sake of actors.

----------

